# Double Match Light



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

As most of you know, I've been pretty much obsessed with my quest for fire. Tonight I finally got a double. I did get one months ago, but I have not been able to duplicate it. Sorry if I seem a little excited in the video, but I have been so close so many times.

This is also my first double light while shooting full butterfly. It proves to me that this style can be as accurate as any other (or in my case, just as lucky :rofl: ).






Now it's back to my quest for the triple....should only take 2 or 3 years!

Thanks for watching.

Todd


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

What the? A W E S O M E!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one Todd. It never gets old.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks guys.

TF is exactly right...lighting a match absolutely never gets old.

I'm already looking forward to my next light.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You're something else with that butterfly!
Great job :drinkup:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> You're something else with that butterfly!
> Great job :drinkup:


It could be that I have just enough aiming fluid in me tonight :rofl:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That was a cool shot I will never understand how you guys do it great job.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> That was a cool shot I will never understand how you guys do it great job.


Roger, thank you. I have said the exact same thing about your aerial shooting, both with a slingshot and with a longbow.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey Todd that was Super Awesome!!!!  Congratulations on that shot!!!  That is a difficult one


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful, GW ... just wonderful!!! A super congratulations to you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks C-O! Since I switched to 1/2" ammo, the Joe's Rib has been better than ever. It's so much fun to shoot.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles, Thank you very much!

Todd


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Now that is something to aspire to. Bravo sir I am in awe.

Shots like that make me just want to practice more and more.

Thank you for allowing people like me realise that it is possible and not just in tall tales ......WOW :shocked:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Barky, thank you for the kind words.

My shots aren't anything that someone else hasn't already done. I haven't come up with anything new.

One thing is for sure...if I can do it, so can you and everyone else. Find a fun shot and get after it (just make sure you have the camera rolling so you post it here). Make it fun and it will happen.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool congrats and thanks for sharing this with us 
Cheers


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Leon and Pilgrim, thank you both very much.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm happy to see that you've "seen the light" and went to 1/2" steel, as well :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

GW total awesome congrats to you my friend..you guys who shoot match's are way out of my concept for shooting..I can't even see the match

at 10 meters....for my 29 feet is pushing it as to see a clear target..& mine have to be a soda can.. but being 71 now I am just having a blast

ripping the can in half......Again congrats my friend GW~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That was flipping amazing GW!!!

It's great stuff like that that proves a slingshot is not some inaccurate can plinking toy but a true accurate shooting tool!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shot man, congrats on that double!


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

do ya'll have to rough up the ammo a bit to get it to light the match? sorry if this is a dumb ?.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, great shot, Wolf!!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Now it's your turn to get shooting and have some fun. Push your limits, go beyond what you thing you can do. 3 years ago I would never have believed that anyone could cut a card or light a match or shoot arrows with a slingshot. I still say that if I can do it so can you.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Jeff Pickeral said:


> do ya'll have to rough up the ammo a bit to get it to light the match? sorry if this is a dumb ?.


It's a very good question. I have some ammo that is etched in vinegar, but not in 1/2" I have lit matches with both etched and shiny steel and really don't see much difference. Some people have had better luck using lead, but I haven't had much luck with it.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Jeff Pickeral said:


> do ya'll have to rough up the ammo a bit to get it to light the match? sorry if this is a dumb ?.


Not a dumb question at all. GW, TF, and Bill Hays are the experts on this topic. For myself, I always found it easier if I used rusted or etched ammo. Try striking a match by hand on your ammo ... I find that with fresh steel balls, it is almost impossible. But if the ammo is etched or rusty, it is much easier. So I think the same thing applies when you are trying to strike a match by shooting at it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

:banana: CONGRATS GRAYWOLF!!!!!! Awesome shooting dude! :banana:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Jeff Pickeral said:
> 
> 
> > do ya'll have to rough up the ammo a bit to get it to light the match? sorry if this is a dumb ?.
> ...


thanks for the info Todd ,Charles.happy shooting!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A little update on my quest for fire. I found my setup for multiple matches and have been shooting at this one for a few days now.

Here is best result so far...






It's only a matter of time before I either get the triple or burn down the house :devil:...both have been close :shocked: anic:.

Thanks for watching...sorry it's not a first shot (or 2nd or 3rd or...)

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Todd You are the man!!!!!!  That was so close to a triple! Unbelievable! I did not think this was possible in a straight line shot. I figured the first impact would deflect the BB. You have proved that wrong! First a double and now so close to a triple! My jaw is agape! Very exciting shooting! Keep at it I am with you in believing in your set up. Joe's Rib in the hands of a Master Shooter is a beautiful thing to see  You made my day


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks you, Randy. I'm no master of anything, but I'm loving these frames. I go back and forth with 2 of them, grabbing whichever one catches my eye for that session. I may never get the triple, but it's a lot of fun trying.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that was REALLY great. I like that so much more than the first setup. I believe you are the first to get two in line. Way to keep after it!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> A little update on my quest for fire. I found my setup for multiple matches and have been shooting at this one for a few days now.
> 
> Here is best result so far...
> 
> ...


Wow, that's excellent, and I really like the setup you have, which could even be extended past 3 if you wanted to really go wild!

Burning down the house -- reminds me of a video by (I think??) Treefork where he caught the material in his catchbox on fire!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles, thank you. This is my 2nd time for 2 in line. The first time I was going for a double light gambler. I got the 2 lights but didn't fully cut the card. I'm definitely obsessed with getting 3 lights. This one showed me that it's possible.

Nobodo, thank you. The set up I have will go to 4, but I want to do this in the proper order and make sure that it's something that can be repeated. Of course a shot like this also takes a lot of luck....matches don't always want to cooperate. Treefork isn't the only one that has had a catchbox fire. I came very close to setting my house on fire on night. I hit a match, but didn't think it lit, only broke. I had another target and shot at it a couple of times and the smoke started rolling out of the catchbox. Of course I didn't have the camera rolling, as I was just playing around. If I had gone upstairs after breaking the match, I wouldn't have a house left. It's the gamble one takes when shooting matches and it kicks it up a little when shooting them in the house.

Todd


----------

